# newby here



## drc (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello, A short intro for myself, I am a researcher/collector of Air Sea Rescue equipment 1940-1945.Mainly focused on the research-development and applications of survival/equipment in the combat zones used by US forces individual and multi-place.
regards 
Dustin


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 1, 2007)

G'day Dustin welcome aboard


----------



## Njaco (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2007)

Jump right in, drc. We only bite a little. And none are fatal. Welcome.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey there and welcome, Dustin


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Dustin, welcome to the forum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## ccheese (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Dustin....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2007)

Hallo and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2007)

wazzup?


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Dustin, welcome to our little escape from todays reality. We like yesterdays reality a lot better. Air/Sea rescue is a pretty interesting area but not talked about very much. You can start some pretty interesting threads here. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 7, 2007)

hey mate, welcome.


----------



## DBII (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome DCR.

DBII


----------



## seesul (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome Dustin!
Enjoy this forum.
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome.


----------

